# Growing up Big and Tall - by Home (~BBW, Imagery, ~XWG )



## home (Oct 23, 2012)

_~BBW, Imagery, ~XWG _-- perhaps the tallest tale (literrally) to ever to grace our library?

*Author's Note:* Hi folks, I'm going to get back to "Big Ali" sooner or later. I just had a story idea and had to get it out. Here we go.

*Growing up Big and Tall
by Home​*
Rena was 18 years old. She was visiting her uncle in England. She was okay in school. She was good in English and Math. But she got tutoring for the rest of her subjects. The school was willing to give her tutoring because she was great in track. She was the fastest runner there. It seemed like she might be on her way to The Olympics. So, Rena was now taking a summer break visiting her uncle.

One day she was just sitting in the grass. She saw a white rabbit going by and decided to follow it. It was cute and there wasn't much to do. She had been on Internet for a while. She had visited the village down the road a few times, but it was a long walk. Her uncle was rich and lived up a steep hill with a bunch of other rich people. It was almost like a mountain. Rena wanted to take some time off from exercise. 

She was 5'3, had shoulder length red hair. She had pure white skin and not a bad figure. For a runner she actually had C cup breasts. Her hips and legs were in shape. Some of her coaches were encouraging her to have breast reduction surgery and lose weight to go faster. But for Rena, it was just having that little bit of extra weight on her body that she figured gave her an edge over other women. She had more muscle weight in her legs.

Rena ran after the white rabbit. She went deep into the woods. It almost seemed like the rabbit was surprised at how fast she was running. But she thought: 'Of course not. A rabbit can't think.'. 

She followed him into the woods. He eventually went under a small hole into a tree. Rena didn't reach in. She got on her hands and feet and looked in. It was deep, but it was too small for her to get into. 

(Oh, I didn't want to spoil it. But this is a little based on Alice in Wonderland. The book by Lewis Caroll. Please don't sue, this is done in fun. Thanks. Now to the good part.). 

Rena then got up and realized she was lost.

"Uh-oh"., she said.

She looked around, she had run so fast that she didn't realize where she was. She sat down on the ground. She knew she could try to follow her way back. But the best thing to do was to sit and wait. She knew that she could get lost deeper in the woods. She could try to follow her way back. But with the tall grass and trees. It would be hard to find the path. Rena sat and decided to watch the sky.

Time passed, Rena just lay and watched. She didn't fall asleep. She realized she could try to get the Rabbit. She knew that if she got bit by a wild animal, she could get rabies. But she figured her uncle raised rabbits and it might be a nice gift for him.

She got down in front of the hole again. She looked in, there was still enough daylight to see.

"Here bunny bunny.", Rena said.

No rabbit, but as she looked in, she thought she saw something. She reached in and pulled it out. She couldn't believe it, it was a wrapped piece of cake with the words "Eat me" on the outside.

Rena thought about it. She wouldn't eat it. It could be poisoned. Then again it could just be something someone left out here as a snack. But it could have germs on it. She put it down beside her.

She watched as daylight was passing. It was soon to be dark. She was getting cold and hungry. She looked at the cake. Without thinking she unwrapped it and popped it into her mouth. In one swallow it was gone.

"MMMM, that was good. Geez, what did I do?", Rena.

But she knew what had happened. She was so hungry she had acted on instinct.

_"That was the best piece of cake I ever had." _she thought, and since nothing had happened to her she knew it wasn't poisoned. 

As it got dark, she saw lights. She got up, headed towards them and was glad that she might no longer be lost. She could tell that they were the lights of houses. She was soon out of the clearing. Two figures emerged.

"Are you sure this is a good idea?", the white one asked.

"Are ye daft, it is the White Queen's orders," replied the other.

"I know, I know, let's go home. I don't want to be around to see how this turns out if I can help it."

"Ye may have to be."

They both drank something and were soon gone from the clearing.

Rena made it back to the village. She met some friendly villagers there. She even met a boy or two. A young man who was very shy with her walked her back to her uncle's. She couldn't even get his name. He just mumbled at her. She was soon home. She told her uncle she had gone down to the village. She didn't mention eating the cake. She thought her uncle would be upset. But he just said: "Young Love."

Then he mumbled "It's better than that Internet Phooey.". 

The boy had left before getting her to the door. She went inside. Now, Rena wasn't a stupid young lady. She knew she had eaten that cake. She drank eight glasses of water to flush her system. Had some salty soup and went to bed hoping for the best. She knew water and salt would help flush her system and she didn't want to make her uncle worry. Or have to go home just yet. She was enjoying her break.


----------



## home (Oct 23, 2012)

Rena woke up the next day with a bit of a headache. She got up and got out of the nightgown her uncle had provided and put on her own clothes. 

'Geez, that's weird.', she thought. She noticed that her bra was tighter than usual and her shoes were tight too. As she got dressed, she noticed that all her clothes were tight. 'Maybe this country air and food is good for me.'

She mentioned it to her uncle over a big breakfast.

"Ah, the wee lass is finally growing up. We'll get you some big clothes to grow into."

'Oh great, clothes that are too big.', Rena thought.

Rena went through her day. Nothing seemed to happen. Her clothes were a little tighter. Okay, a lot tighter. But they were still wearable. Her uncle was in no rush to take her shopping. She went through her day. She fed her uncle's rabbits. Studied her school stuff so she could keep up. There was no T.V. at her uncle's so now she was bored. She didn't want to run right now. She figured she would give her body a rest from all the running she had been doing. Just relax, take it easy and pick up the last month she was there. 

She didn't feel like going down to the village. She just wanted to relax and take it easy. She contacted some of her friends over the Internet. They talked about how they had been dating. She didn't mention how her clothes were tight. She wasn't even thinking about the cake much. There was no ill effects. She took a walk around. She knew that there was a gold mine which her uncle's side of the family had bought shares in when it first opened. It made a great return. In fact the gold mine was where a lot of the men worked. She had thought about working in it. But her uncle said it was no job for a "wee girl".

She went through her day, with her tight clothes and shoes. She ate a big breakfast, lunch, and dinner with her uncle and after snack. She thought to herself maybe that was the reason her clothes were so tight. She went to bed and slept. She woke up the next day. AND NOTHING FIT!!! 

She called out for her uncle. He came in to see her in her nightgown. She had just tried on a fresh pair of her clothes. He asked her why she was calling him in her nightgown. She explained that nothing fit. He looked at her and just told her she was finally growing up. He had the maid come in and take her measurements. She ate breakfast in her nightgown. By two hours later she had too loose clothing. She had grown four inches taller from 5'3 to 5'7. And her boobs had gone from a 34 C to a 36 DD. 

She was amazed. But her uncle just said it was the country air. Her hips had also increased. She was thinking she might have to see a doctor. But her uncle calmed her down. She was now developing a very nice hourglass figure.

Rena went through the next two days. She was a bit apprehensive. She had grown. She should have been happy about that. Her uncle just told her that she was 18 years old and she was just having her last growth spurt and should enjoy it. She grew some more to 5'11. She thought she should see a doctor. She had gone from a DD cup to a G cup. She had gained more in her hips too. 

Her uncle told her she was bored and ordered her to go down to the village. There were dances there every night for the miners. Rena had to admit that she had been bored. Her uncle gave her a big wad of money. Rena's eyes got wide at it. He told her to go and have fun and that he had more than enough money to treat her. 

Her uncle had told her how some of the miners could be rowdy after all day mining. But now he told her a "Great Girl" like her should get out and have some fun. She didn't take her computer with her. She got dressed in her almost fitting clothing and started on her way to the village.

There weren't too many people there. All the men were mining. She could smell good smells. She went to a little breakfast place. There was ACTUALLY a T.V.. Rena had a nice big breakfast. Caught up on the news. The waitress a woman about her age. The waitress was 5'9 mentioned about how she was a great girl and needed to eat. The waitress also mentioned that the miners came in for lunch and that Rena should leave before. 

She wasn't ordering her to leave. Just that a great girl like her would attract attention. Rena ate, caught up on the news. At eleven she went to a clothing shop a bought something a little big, but a little slutty too. She wanted to have something to attract attention in case she went to the dance. She calmed down about the doctor. She was starting to like being called a "Great Girl". She was eighteen, but that, she figured was how people talked.

Rena headed back up the small mountain at about eleven thirty before the miners came in. She went, had a good lunch at her uncle's. She thanked him and at one went back down to the village. She once more caught up on T.V. and the news. The waitress introduced herself as Kat. Rena introduced herself. Kat told her that if she was going to keep growing maybe she could get a job in the restaurant and help her with some of the rowdier miners. 

Rena told her she hoped she had stopped growing. Kat told her she was so attractive and she was jealous of such a "Great Girl.". Rena went and explored the village. She didn't go near the mine. There were clothing stores. Some restaurants, and even a Library. She found a nice bookstore and cafe too. The woman in the cafe was older and friendly. Her name was Barbara. Barbara just stuffed Rena. 

Rena had a tough time getting back up the small mountain. After Barbara stuffed her and after eating with Kat. Rena was feeling sleepy. She went back up the mountain path to her uncle's. She hadn't explored the bars yet or went to the nightly dances. She didn't want to get into that just yet. She left the village at about 3:30 p.m., before the miners came back.


----------



## home (Oct 23, 2012)

The days passed, she sort of just ignored the what she figured was jibes of Kat and her uncle about how she was becoming a "Great Girl". Although she was starting to notice how everyone was getting shorter. Or rather, she was getting taller. 

She stopped going back to her uncle's. A lot of the kids were still in Summer School. Apparently to keep the streets safe and the kids busy. They gave school over the summer for those who didn't want to work in the mines. It seemed this little village was still in the dark ages a bit. Women didn't generally work in the mines. Men when they were 18 years old would start. If they didn't start they would continue in school or work. 

Rena went to the restaurants and she ate, visiting with Kat and Barbara. The name of the restaurant Kat worked in was "The B Nook.", they served mostly breakfast foods. They might also serve Steak and Eggs for the hard working miners. Nice spicy drinks and other stuff. Barbara's cafe was called: "Yummy in Your Tummy.", and it was. 

Between Barbara and Kat and with her Uncle insisting on eating at least one meal a day with her she was staying healthy for a growing young lady. In fact she was getting closer and closer to going to dances. She went and ate, then went to the library. She watched t.v. at The B Nook while eating. When the miners came, she went to the Library and read. The miner's weren't interested in the Library, but since she wasn't eating there her appetite grew. 

She was starting to stay out until about seven. A while after seven the town really started to pick up. She would go home at seven and have a meal with her uncle. Relax, contact her friends and parents over the Internet and snack. And then she would go to bed. 

Her mom didn't seem happy with her growth at first. But her dad went into it how she would be a better runner and her mom was on board. Her dad was once more talking Olympics. He was now talking women's basketball, soccer, and volleyball besides track. 

Rena couldn't help but sigh after all that. She had come here to take a break from thinking about sports. She had just wanted to relax and let loose. And Kat was talking about her going to the dances and maybe working. Kat was mentioning how a "Great Big Girl" like her would help with the lunchtime shift. Rena wasn't that big was she???

Rena grew and grew over these days. She grew even past her uncle who was 6'2. She soon reached the seven foot mark but didn't know it. She was too interested in her breasts, hips, and long legs. Her breasts had reached 64 HHH cup. 

Rena figured that was too big. But Kat and Barbara reassured her that the guys would now REALLY like her. Rena was also becoming curious about that young man who had walked her home. She was actually thinking about going to the dances. She was also finding out that the place picked up sometimes over the weekends. 

Rena went, traded in the outfit she had bought for a discount and after Kat had bugged her and bugged her, she decided she would go to a dance with Kat. Her uncle had been a bit concerned and upset at first. Until she said she was going with Kat. 

"Ah, a Chaperone/ Good. I don't want a big girl like you getting bigger that fast.". 

Rena sighed. She knew her uncle was thinking she might get Pregnant. Her uncle went on to tell her to be careful, but he was sure she could take care of herself. She had to admit, now she could. She was now more than eight inches taller than her uncle, who was 6'2.

Rena started going to the dances. She met the nice young man who had walked her home. It turned out his name was Melvin. He sometimes said for her to call him Mel when he was serious. He explained that when you were really talking to someone. Melvin made him sound like a total Loser. But when he was just relaxing and people knew he wasn't a total loser, and it wasn't serious. Melvin was okay. 

Rena just kept getting bigger and bigger. She was a little concerned. But her uncle just seemed fine with it. After going to the dances and letting people start to get to know her. She was finding that she was getting used to the Community and people were getting to like her. They knew her uncle. He had put money into building the Library. They knew he was just old and didn't like to come down if he could help it. Every so often he would throw a big party or two. Boy did she hear an embarrassing story or two that she decided to keep for later.

Rena started working at the Cafe. She was getting used to be oogled and the pinches on her butt and breasts. At first she wasn't used to moving around so fast with her new size. After about three spills and some laughter she got used to it. The owner of the Cafe actually had to make a very loose fitting outfit for her. But she just kept growing and growing. 

Her uncle also suggested she start working in the Gold Mine. She was surprised by that.

"A Great, Great, Big Girl like you working in a little Cafe. You need work for a Big Girl. Not for some wee damsel. You're a Great Big Woman now. Time to get to work.".

But Rena continued at the Cafe as long as she could. The miners weren't sure about having a woman there. But with a word from her uncle and seeing how fast and strong Rena was. How much Gold she was able to get out. They soon started singing her praises.

She was sort of sad about it. She was getting so big. But it wasn't bad. Although she was becoming an attraction. With all this going on she stopped going to the dances. She still saw Melvin. But it was getting to the point where his head was in the wrong place for being in public.

They had to make the door much bigger at the Cafe. Rena was now working in the mines and the Cafe. She was eating dinner with her uncle. Although that was late.

Her uncle also insisted she start running again. Rena was getting tired of this. Although he didn't make her run much. He just tested her time for half an hour every night. Rena was amazed at her time. With her long legs. She was making more than excellent time. Even with her now humongous boobs and hips.

Rena soon reached ten feet tall and an 84 ZZZ cup. She was now a "Really Big, Great Girl" as people were starting to call her. It was getting time for her to go home. She was getting nervous about that, as was her uncle. Her uncle had said to her that maybe he should have sent her to the doctor. But he would have a word with her parents.


----------



## home (Oct 24, 2012)

The day came of course where her parents were coming. Her uncle told her it was time to put things to rights. She had to gracefully quit her job at the mine and the cafe. She had made a lot of money working. Tips at the cafe were good, although a lot of money had gone into food and clothing. Her uncle was still helping her. But he said with her working she could afford her own stuff. 

Rena till now had kept wearing a bra. But she decided she might not wear one anymore with how much it cost to get them made. The bra company was actually offering her money to model for them. For now she refused them but was thinking about it.

Her parents came. At first they freaked. But her uncle talked to them outside and they calmed down. It was agreed that Rena would take the train home since she was now too big for the car. She almost cried at that but kept her tears in. She realized she might not be able to get her license. She knew that her uncle had probably talked to her dad about how fast she was now and that's why he wasn't so upset.

Her parents took the car home. Rena had to wait a day or two. She had a chance to say a proper goodbye to everyone. They even threw her a party. She gave her computer to Melvin. Her fingers were becoming too big for the buttons. Melvin was so grateful he gave her a kiss on the hip. He couldn't reach her cheek. 

Rena blushed at that. 

Melvin said he had some ideas for Internet companies that could make him a lot of money. But he didn't have access to a computer. 

Rena told him he would be able to get access but would have to pay his own Internet fees. He was alright with that.

Rena took the train home. People stared and whispered. She realized she might have to get used to that. She wondered how being back in college would be. She would be 19 years old in a while. She had done her Core Courses first. She had insisted on it with her school and her parents. They had given in. Even back when she was short she had a good will. Now she was getting taller than ten feet tall.

Her Uncle had warned her to be wary of doctors and to know her finances. Rena understood the first part. She didn't want to become a Lab Experiment. But she didn't understand about the finances. Except maybe in terms of her food consumption and clothing. Rena knew she would have to get some kind of work. But what could an extremely voluptuous, more than ten foot tall woman do that was on the up and up?

Three guys on the train mustered up the courage to ask her if she wanted a drink. After the third guy she said loudly that she had a boyfriend. She wondered if Melvin would want to be her long distance boyfriend. She didn't realize that guys might be attracted to her. She figured she would be too scary and intimidating. She also wondered what all her friends and everybody back home would think. But her parents said they would tell people in advance so people wouldn't freak out too much.

When she got off the train she was surprised. There was a whole bunch of people waiting for her. Some of them were shocked at how big she was. Her friends were nervous at her size. But as one of them hugged her and she hugged back without hurting her. The rest of her friends came and gave her a big hug around the legs. She just stood and let them hug her legs. It was a little embarrassing. 

Her dad had bought a new convertible. She had to take up the whole back seat. There was a car in front and one behind as they drove home. At home there was a big barbecue. All the neighbors were invited. It was a little potluck. But her dad was putting out a lot of money. He even told Rena to eat as much as she wanted. She didn't want to be a pig but she was hungry. Once more a few confident guys came up to her. She had to eventually say she had a boyfriend loudly and they backed off. 

One guy muttered: "Is one guy enough for her?". 

But she ignored it. She caught up with her friends. They asked her what the heck happened to her. She just said it might be the country air or water. One of her friends said she would have to head out to the country to get legs like Rena's and they all laughed. But it made Rena concerned. She had still gotten bigger. Her clothes once again were getting tight. 

What she didn't know is that her uncle had promised to help her family out until Rena could start making some money. And her uncle knew that at her size and with her figure Rena could make some good moneym even on the up and up.

Rena was soon to be back in school. She could have stayed around the house. But she had to go out. The house was cramped and she was now living in the garage. She had gotten too big to fit through the doors. 

On the way home from the train station she had had to cramp in the backm creating a distracttion. There it seemed was always one car behind them and one car in front. There had been a lot of beeps at her. 

Her dad had soon bought her too big clothing "Just in case you keep growing."

Her mom was in a bad mood. But it seemed her dad said something to her and she cheered up. Rena was now getting lots of food. Some people were scared of her, of course. But seeing how friendly she was with her friends and how polite she could be, most calmed down.

Her dad had her training for track again. She was so fast there was talk of her being in the Olympics. But her dad didn't seem to want that for her anymore. There was talk of outdoor basketball and volleyball. Also outdoor swimming competitions. 

Rena sighed at it all. Her schoolwork would suffer. But the school was promising very good tutors and money if she would do sports events for them at which people paid money. She thought about signing herself. But her dad told her he would watch the money part. She thought about what her uncle had said. But she knew she needed an ally. Her mom was still a little scared. So she didn't argue with her dad.

Her dad also insisted she go into drama as a degree in college. She hadn't been sure what to do. There was a little argument in the garage, but she agreed. The neighbors had come out. But her dad told them that Rena was now calm. Rena realized that people were waiting for her to blow. She didn't know why.

So, Rena obeyed her dad. Her dad later explained that Drama could be taken mostly outside. So, Rena was now understanding of it. She did track, wrestling, women's volleyball and outdoor basketball games. Her dad said the money the University was giving was going to food, clothing and tuition. Rena decided not to argue.

Rena soon reached the 12 foot mark. Some of her teachers were becoming concerned at how big she was getting. Some of her friends had abandoned her too. She was too big, too busty. Too attractive, and she had guys starting to want to see her boyfriend. She was surprised at the guys. But she learned there was a betting pool around college to see who could bed her first. And how it would feel, also, how good she was in bed.

Her dad took her to a friend of his. Her dad told her she wouldn't have a blood test. He simply checked her vitals and told her she was healthy. The physician was starting to ask for a blood test. Her dad took him outside. She saw her dad give him a lot of money. He came back in. Gave her a paper with a clean bill of health and gave one to her dad. He told her though that she might want to take a blood test in the future. He gave her a sheet and told her it was at her own choice. 

He gave them one more piece of paper. Two copies that she and her dad had to sign saying she refused a blood test. And that he wasn't responsible for later ill health. Rena was concerned, but her dad told her she was healthy as a horse. The physician said he was sorry. She said she was as big as a horse, no bigger. Her dad laughed and said he was glad she had a good sense of humor.


----------



## home (Nov 22, 2012)

(Now folks, I'm doing this without really reviewing the story. So, if there are mistakes you can correct me on them later.)

Rena kept growing. She was getting too big for school. The school arranged to have her take her courses out of the garage. Fortunately her dad had made a good choice to have her take Drama. The courses were outside. She had to be careful of falling through the stage floors though. 

All in all things were going well. Her dad also had her taking wrestling lessons. She didn't understand why. But he said it would help her with not hurting anyone by accident and later on.

She soon reached the 14 foot mark. Her boobs and butt were so big now that she didn't even bother measuring. She was a little scared. But she played volleyball at school events. The team was talking championship and the coach was really excited. Rena despite her weight being a lot was running fast.

She thought for sure that she would stay in track and volleyball. She was now too big for swimming. And there was talk of having her be on the wrestling team. But one day a man came by the house. Her dad told her she might get a job. He asked her just to trust him. 

Rena soon found out it was for a deal to have her be a wrestler. She was a bit stunned and angry. But her dad talked to her privately and talked about the cost of feeding her. She sighed and she and her dad signed the contract. She had to finish off Drama first.

Rena soon completed her drama classes. Apparently she was now going to be performing in a new Wrestling league. It was all faked. And it was going to be on T.V.. 

Rena understood now why her dad had her take drama and wrestling. She felt a bit used and manipulated. But she realized her dad knew what he was doing. She now could wrestle well. And she had learned how to be an actor. The auditoriums she was going to were designed with big doors so she could fit through.

Rena was 19 years old now and had reached the 16 foot mark. She soon started wrestling. A big truck took her back and forth. People were getting scared of her. She soon started wrestling masked under the name Biggerena. 

As she started to get famous people when they saw her would stop to talk to her. They would ask her if she was given drugs to make her so big. She said no. They were just stunned. She didn't know how much money her parents were making. But she now had a rushed Drama Degree. She had experience in Wrestling and sports. She was doing pretty good.

Then she soon reached the 20 foot mark. The Promoter was sad, but he told her she was too big. His Insurance for the other Wrestlers wrestling with her was going through the roof. Her dad was mad. But that was the way it was. 

Rena was now 20 feet tall. Voluptuous and now a bit famous. She still got calls from Melvin and the girl she had met at the Village near where her Uncle lived. Apparently Melvin was going to be starting a Computer Company. She tried to be cheerful. But her mother and father were arguing. She did her best and still was nice to him.

One of her school coaches called from school. They wanted her to do an Exhibition game. Her dad said why not. She went for it. After her team totally creamed the other one calls started coming in. Promoters had been there at the game. 

(I am using this idea from Morumo. Please don't sue. But I like this idea.). 

All Rena had to do was wear promotional signs on her clothes and the companies would pay her. She just had to walk around town and once in a while play some exhibition games. Some of the Advertisers actually told her dad something. It was lucky her mom didn't hear this. They told him: "The bigger she gets, the better."

And boy did Rena get big. She walked around town. Had more than enough to eat. Had clothes. She would now sleep on a beach near her parents house. By the time she was 21 years old she had reached the 50 tall mark.

And she was extremely voluptuous. Even if they could make bras for her. she was so big in bust size she didn't want to bother.


----------



## home (Dec 5, 2012)

Rena had stopped growing at the fifty foot mark. She went around town with her ad clothes on. School was finished for her. She spent most of her time on the beach. She tried to hang out with friends. But people were too scared of her. At fifty feet tall she was big. She did do some ads for the people who made her clothes. Such as: "If we can fit this woman into clothes we can definitely fit you.". 

She was starting to become a little famous. She spent a lot of time on a beach that for her was within walking distance. She had decided that she wanted to go see her uncle again. Her father said no and she stomped her big foot on the lawn. 

Police cars came out of nowhere. Her father got rid of them and said she had permission to go to her uncle's. But they had to give warning. She understood. After warning was given, she walked to her uncle's with two police cars flanking her. It almost became a parade. It was good publicity for all the advertisements she wore. 

She got to her uncle's and he seemed strained. She had to sleep in the mountains. Kat and Melvin were glad to see her, but the rest of the people in the small city were scared of her. Her uncle had to promise them she wouldn't hurt them. It made Rena sad, she had known them so much. Now they were scared she might do something. It made her real sad.

But then, about two weeks in. There was a crash at the mine. The front of the mine shaft had come down. They came to Rena for help. After the miners were called on their phone (they had a phone in the mine) Rena easily removed all the rubble from the front of the mine. She soon became a hero. 

But she didn't forget her friends. She still spent time with Melvin and Kat. And Barbara had still been friendly with her. Now they were sending her more food. Soon, she was being asked to mine as a job. 

Her uncle had been paying some money to feed her. She was simply able to put her big hand into the ground. There were no miners in the mine. She brought it up. Some of the miners were grumbling about her taking all the jobs. But the miners were soon happy. Her uncle opened up a sifting factory in town. Now the miners could work not only in the holes in the ground Rena opened up but they could also work going through the dirt Rena took out of the ground to find gold. 

There was talk of finding other mines and getting the ground checked for spring water. The town was soon to make more money after the surveyor came and told them there was plenty of material to mine.

Not only that, but Melvin was getting pretty good with his computer. He was starting to get to the point of being able to open a computer company in town. There was some resistance. They were old fashioned. But Melvin was asking Rena and her uncle to come behind him. 

Her uncle was willing to invest money. At first the Mayor and City Council didn't want to do it. But after seeing how much money that could come in. and being told Melvin would train kids in computers they changed their minds. As long as Melvin promised to not have every kid in town on computers he could do it. There was going to be so much money coming in. The town was going to be rich. And a lot of it, or all of it was thanks to Rena. She had given Melvin the computer in the first place.

Rena was able to easily mine. She just dug her hand into the ground. She would dig, put the dirt into dump trucks. The trucks would go to the sifting factories. Rena was now doing the work of a lot of miners. She had money to feed herself and save. And the ads on her clothes interested the people in town. She was getting close to twenty years old. Her uncle told her when she was 21 to check her own money. But she trusted her parents. She told him everything was fine.

She was a little bored. She had time to think on things. She was now making more than enough money for food. And the town was talking about going into farming. Trucks came in with food for Rena. She was just thinking on what her father had said,

"Gee, I wish you could get bigger so more people could see you.", he had said that to her late one night when her mom was not around. She thought he had been drinking. And she was thinking on that piece of cake. And it made her curious: 

'I am just curious about it.', she thought: 'I want to know.'

All this was going through her mind.

She told her uncle that she wanted to sleep off the property. At first he was a little reluctant. But she said a GREAT GIRL like her could take care of herself. He laughed and said she might just be the greatest biggest girl of all. 

Rena frowned, then laughed, realizing that he might be right. He had her take some food and water with her. She told him she could drink from the waters around there. But he had her take a giant glass. She went back to the field. She waited until midnight came around and all was silent. She waited until almost all the lights were out in the town. She looked around. She decided she wanted to know.

"Excuse me, I would like to be bigger. Can I have some more cake please? If that is what made me bigger?" she cried out. She then lay down and went to sleep.

As she slept, two figures came out.

"I don't know what she is thinking.", one said

"Do, as The White Queen orders, she knows what she is doing.".

The white figure with what appeared to be long white ears put a huge piece of cake in front of Rena's face. The other helped him. Rena didn't waken.

Rena heard a horn. It was strange. She woke and there was a piece of cake.

'Do I dare?', she thought. Then before she could think of it more, she had unwrapped and swallowed the cake.

'Oh no, oh well, let's see what happens next.', she thought.

Rena went home again. And she soon started to grow and grow again. She was spending time on the beach. As she was growing. Her father had her see if she could sing. She could, she soon became a singing sensation. She gave concerts on the beach. 

The owner of the beach decided he would let her use it if she would let him sell pictures to people with her in them and make special postcards of her. And sell them. Her father was getting a percentage. The man also wanted to take pictures of her for art galleries. Rena soon became a famous sensation. She was known as literally the biggest singer ever. 

She grew and grew. The advertisers still wanted to advertise for her. But she was getting so big it was hard to provide clothing for her. To save on costs of money and make money. Her father had her eating chocolate covered garbage. She would get money for it. And she was helping to clean up garbage. The doctors said she was now big enough to drink salt water straight from the sea. And she would get fish in there too. But she still had regular food sometimes.

She grew to the point where the 1815 foot CN Tower in Toronto came up to just below her knee. And her voluptuous figure had expanded too. Her boobs now came up to more than her elbow. And she could barely reach down over her hips and butt. It took a bullhorn just to talk with her. Or a helicopter.

She grew to the point where her boobs came up to just a little past her forearm when she put her arms out. And the CN Tower came up to ten feet below her knee. Then she stopped growing for a while.

Her calf however grew and so did she to the point where just her calf was a bit more than 2000 feet high. Her calf was now higher than the CN Tower.


----------



## Britt Reid (Dec 13, 2012)

bump after edit (including major post consolidation - but nothing was deleted)


----------

